

Real time dutch speeder map - defcon84
http://www.bestwelsnel.nl

======
arianvanp
It's great how much data has been made open by the Dutch government. I was
planning to mess around with some of their open data sets in the near future.

Http://data.overheid.nl

~~~
defcon84
that's interesting indeed :) our king costs 40 million a year :/

